# Arab Mare for Quick Critiques



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

This is Private Encounter. She is a`14yo PB Arab, mostly broodmare. I would like thoughts on how she would do as a riding horse just based on what you see here. 


Hit me people,.. opinions valued here quickly


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont see how she would have any issues as a riding horse, she's a nice looking mare.
Nice shoulder and a beautiful neck and head
Front legs look good
Back could be shorter but it's not over-long either
Very oval hindquarters
Back legs look good as well, though i think the hind closest is set back a bit farther so it appears as though she is camped out slightly but i dont think she actually is


----------



## Emilyplustwo (Oct 21, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I would be excited to ride her any day! Like lilruffian said, her back is a hair long, but not horrible. Other than that she looks fantastic!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another echoing, a tad long in the back, the rest of it is good, if you are a heavier rider the back could potentially worry you, but I like her.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is what her owner says about her...

..Now for Private Encounter, the Arabian mare. She is a gorgious mare and very powerful build. Standing about 15.2 I beleive she was. She's also got some increadable bloodline and is an outstanding producer. However, she is warm-hot temperment. She's got a lot of energy and a helping of stubornness. While she has been ridden, I only recomend her as a broodmare. She can be difficult to handle at times when not pregnant and loves being a mother. She has produced some wonderful babies, anywhere from cold-hot. All depends on the stud choice. The stud she's currently bred too is a very pretty mover and real laid back. Should be an awsome baby.
rivate Enounter is middle-dominant. She gets along fairly well others though is a tad bossy at food time. It takes her about 4 days to settle into a new place, of which she's a bit more agressive till she finds her 'spot'. She is a bit herd bound, from being a broodmare the last 7-8years. To date she's had 6 (Including the one bakeing) babies, one was half warmblood offspring. She seems perfectly able to carry larger offspring with out any issue. She also seems to be cursed with having boys thus far A freisian cross sounds pretty awsome too.

.. While I have dealt with warm Arabs before, think, just from this, that I might stand a decent chance with her? She's preggers (not in the photo.. I think) to a gorgeous stud (Arab tho) so the baby ought to be cute. I could probably sell it for close to what I can buy the mare for, give or take a couple bills.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's been a broodie most of her life? What about her makes you think she'd be a great under saddle horse? She sounds like a major PITA.

As far as selling the baby for close to what you pay for the mare, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If you think you can handle her & make her into a good riding horse, i would say go for it. She's beautiful and could go either way: riding or breeding, obviously.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

See now, I don't know how she'd be under the saddle, as I haven't tried her myself. She isn't expensive, that's why I could likely sell the foal for around her price. They are thinning out herds, for the winter, I suspect, and she seems a good deal, and she's relatively close. With this workup, I would definitely want to go see her, and try her for myself. Attitudes can be overcome, with time and patience, something a breeder has little of with over 20+ horses or more just from their website. She would be pastured with level headed dead calm MFTs , whom I doubt would put up with too much crap for too long from her. A good nip or two and she'd find her place in the pecking order I bet. AS for humans? well, that is another ball game. If I want something I don't have to work on, there are a ton of horses around here for 5+, which I would really rather not pay as I don't have it. I really want a Freisian, but the likelihood of affording a decent one is pretty low from what I have seen. There are a few, but few and far between. I've always loved Arabs, and had several over the years, so its a good second choice for me.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

well, I know she is about 300 miles away.. this girl is my back yard, so to speak.. worthy comparison? link is to local craigslist add, rather than 8 diff pics

2010 Black AHA Arabian Mare


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The black mare looks weedy but she's only 2 y/o, and many of them outgrow that stage. She has a pretty little head.

I just don't think the bay is a good choice as a riding companion. If the owner is willing to admit she can have an attitude, I'm betting she's a huge brat under saddle, which is why they're trying to sell her as a broodmare.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I would go ride/see her and see what is up! She is super cute, (a bit long backed- something to consider if you are a heavier rider) but the fact that the person who is trying to sell her warned against her being a riding mare should be a HUGE warning to you. Keep in mind she wants to sell this horse- she could just have easily told you "yeah she is great, a little hot but go for it" but instead she said flat out "While she has been ridden, I only recomend her as a broodmare." For someone who wants to sell a horse, the fact that she would go so far as to warn you, a potential buyer against doing what you are buying the horse for, should be a big red flag. 

On the other hand, maybe her current owner is timid and easily intimidated and her naughtiness under saddle isn't a big deal at all! 

Easiest fix is to see for your self, just don't get hurt!


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm, think I'll go see the black filly, since she's here in town, snap a few of my own pics, and put the up for you guys to see. She's here in town, so that helps. No moving fee anyway, heh.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Didn't see the black one before! She looks pretty cute! I like her head!
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The bay mare has some decent Polish Arab breeding in her, but if her owner says don't ride her.....trust her. The Polish Arabs can be a righteous handful. As for the foal..........BLECH......The mare has a short, thick horrible neck, is long in the ack and at What? 14 coming 15, is going to have a gawd awful sway once she drops that foal. The foal kind of pushes things back up and then as soon as they're gone....big sway. 

The 2nd one.......nice head, not much else I like, including pedigree. I would not pay $800 for her.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The black is nice as well & i am a sucker for black arabs so i would probably go to see her first if i was in your shoes lol


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm, well, no answer yet from the black's owner, we'll see on her.

This here is another horse not far away, she was a neglect rescue a couple years ago. She's a little more classic than the other two. Like her?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

zynaal said:


> hmm, well, no answer yet from the black's owner, we'll see on her.
> 
> This here is another horse not far away, she was a neglect rescue a couple years ago. She's a little more classic than the other two. Like her?


 
Of the 3, I like her the best but would like to see another pic of her squared up. This one makes her look kind of funky because she's got her front legs way back under her. I, personally, perfer a longer neck on my horses.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Bay mare- too long in back, and I'd trust the breeder's opinion on what kind of saddle horse she is. She knows this mare, and I tend to trust a breeder's words on horses they have produced. This mare is one big red flag.

Black filly- pretty but quite light-boned and delicate looking....pass.

I like the grey the best. She seems the most balanced, and the neck while a tad short doesn't overly bother me. I find her legs quite light-boned, forearms and gaskins very lightly muscled, though, and that doesn't appeal to me (coming from Warmbloodville). But I know nothing about Arabs. 

What's her story?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Rescued from a neglect case in Celina... Lucy Inthe Skhy is now ready for adoption!!

This is one gorgeous girl!! 4 white stockings and a blaze face... Chrome...Chrome...Chrome!!!...

All of the hard work has been done! She leads, loads, clips, stands for the farrier, etc... Has been lunged (w/t/l), ground driven - both with and without a saddle/bridle, and we've even been on her and walked around the arena... Super easy going and laid back personality, Lucy is ready to finish and go any direction you want!! Western, Hunter, SHUS, Endurance....Pretty enough to show (her siblings are in the ring now and WINNING!), breed her, or make her the best trail horse ever... She could do anything!! She loves people and will even leave her hay for attention - a real 'in your pocket' horse! 
... 

Lucy Inthe Skhy is by CJA High Khaliber and out of EV LoveMe Do 

check out her pedigree - Lucy Inthe Skhy Arabian
and her yearling video - 





thats what the owner currently says about her...I'm confused tho.. the yearling video is a lovely bay... and all the photos are of the grey.. do bays grey out like that? she's registered as a grey as well...a little odd.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

zynaal said:


> Rescued from a neglect case in Celina... Lucy Inthe Skhy is now ready for adoption!!
> 
> This is one gorgeous girl!! 4 white stockings and a blaze face... Chrome...Chrome...Chrome!!!...
> 
> ...


Are you dealing with Joy & her daughter on this mare? If so, they are nice folks. She was born bay but is greying out. Arabians are born a base color and then grey out as they get older. She will probably be white by the time she's 10.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Joy? I don't know. The horse is in Rhome, near Decatur. Not real far from either of us, eh? heh. Your horses are amazing, but I couldn't afford one for quite awhile. Do you know this mare then, possibly?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

zynaal said:


> Joy? I don't know. The horse is in Rhome, near Decatur. Not real far from either of us, eh? heh. Your horses are amazing, but I couldn't afford one for quite awhile. Do you know this mare then, possibly?


No, I don't know the mare but I know who DataSource says she's registered to and they live in Rhome. If it is Joy and her daughter, they are very nice people and I would trust them to tell me the straight scoop on a rescued horse, as far as they knew it. 

The mare herself is well bred and I think will be a really good looking ride. 

I wasn't posting my horses as for sale, the chestnut especially is not for sale, and he never will be. Amerikan Beauty is for sale, but she's not cheap. That's her pic at US Nationals, I just wanted to post the kind of Arabs I like, so you wouldn't think I was picking on the ones you put up there, just for for spite or something. I'm very picky and as bad as the market is today, you can get some AWESOME bloodlines, looks and training for very little money, if you just don't get in too much of a hurry to buy.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you a horse trainer? Have you trained a LOT of horses (especially hot ones)? 

If no is the answer, pass her by. If you want to try to train her and you think you have the experience, be my guest.. but I think you should move on. The black is weedy.. not so hot. 

I have a friend who got a Fresian from a rescue. 

Keep looking.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Definitely the grey. 
Bay is a problem horse, the black filly 's neck hurts my eyes. So, the grey.

Grey horses are born colored and gray over time


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zynaal, 
While it's been fun looking at all the different potential horses, I get the feeling you really don't know yourself what you want. It jsut seems like you are all over the map. First you said you wanted a big horse to carry a big gal; just trail riding. Then, it's retraining a brood mare, and now maybe taking on total baby (the black). 
I really think you should slow down and clarify what is most important in this purchase, and then pursue that and don't be distracted by pretty and cheap.
Get what fits the bill , instead.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

If I ever hear back from the grey's owner, I'll arrange a time to go see her. and who knows, down the road I maybe be able to breed my dream horse


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

I am capable of training, tho nothing fancy. If I get a younger one, I will continue to ride my current mount until my own is ready for it ( young like the black) I would prefer one ready to go, with me just having to take it in the direction I want, but truly with in m budget that will be hard to find. Most horses locally that aren't QH, are grade or backyard breedings like the black. Cute but nothing special. At least under 3 or 4 k. I imagine the grey would normally go for 2500-4000 in other circumstances, but I have no idea yet, as I haven't seen her. My true preference would be for a Freisian, but as you can see.. they are hard to find without weeding out the scammers. 

If Lucy is not the one, I shall keep looking. I've actually been looking for a little over 3 years now. Checked out several hundred horses, of varying breeds, found some good ones, usually costing too much, or already sold, and many like the bay Arab, more than I should probably take on at this point. Or too old, too young,.. there is always something.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Just heard back from the grey's owner, and I am going to go visit her today, to check her out. And yes, Dreamcatcher, she is the Joy you mentioned. She definitely knew you 

Wish me luck folks, if its meant to be, so mote it be!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

zynaal said:


> Just heard back from the grey's owner, and I am going to go visit her today, to check her out. And yes, Dreamcatcher, she is the Joy you mentioned. She definitely knew you
> 
> Wish me luck folks, if its meant to be, so mote it be!


 
Good, they'll treat you right. Let us know how the ride goes!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

*New Horse!*

Well, I went and bought Lucy Inthe Skhy. She is so sweet, and now safely ensconced here. I'm uploading a couple of photos for general critiquing and ideas for her, if you would.

We are calling her Sky, so as to not confuse Lucy with Lacey. She has a wonderful floating trot!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

lovely mare, congrats! with some conditioning she will look gorgeous. The main thing I would watch is those front pasterns. A good farrier should be able to help with the angles which aren't as good as they could be right now. Very long cannons and fine bones, should be a lovely mover. Good luck!


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Nice....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like her. She needs groceries and muscling up but it's all there.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

She's is such a lovely looking mare! 
I'm a sucker for dapple greys (even though they don't stay that way!) and her face is just so precious! I want lots of pictures!


----------



## inlandfarms (Oct 29, 2011)

Just found this thread as I am not on here very often. I bred Lucy Inthe Skhy and can answer any questions you have about her. I sold her to the lady in Celina that unfortunately got messed up with drugs and ended up neglecting her. I was able with some friends help (since I am in Washington) to get Lucy out of there and Joy was able to take her and re-hab her. I owned her dam until she passed away two winters ago. I still own her sire. You can see him and her siblings on Inland Farms, Home of CJA High Khaliber, Arabian Horses, Half-Arabian Horses, Horse Boarding Washington, Horse sales I will see if I can post some pics of her when she was in good condition. She will be awesome once you get her in shape. Please message me if you have any questions, and congrats on your purchase of her!!!

Marcie


----------



## inlandfarms (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## inlandfarms (Oct 29, 2011)

and here are some pics of her siblings showing:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Good buy! I LOVE LOVE LOVE her sire!


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

Skhy is coming along nicely, just been ring working her so far, mostly free lunging, getting some muscle on her. She's eating well and making friends with everyone here. She's the only Arab among many QH's and 1 Belgian... kinda like a dancer among the football team. I'll take more pictures soon and post them. Thank you Inland, its nice having older pictures of her


----------

